# Remember when the snow piles looked like this?



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I do and that was only 4 weeks ago! I'll try and get some pics out what our piles look like now....I know I'm not alone hahaha Threw in a pic of my 98 too. Not sure if I've posted it up on here yet. The 93 Stepside is in pieces right now unfortunately.


----------

